# Achtung! Stromabschaltung  – Stadtwerke 09.10.2017



## Lumita (6. Okt. 2017)

Irgendwie ist zur Zeit der Wurm drin. Gestern Orkan und massenhaft Blätter und Fichtennadeln im Teich. Ich war heute aus diesem Grund bereits im Teich und habe bei 13 Grad Wassertemperatur alle Pflanzen inkl. Seerose zurückgeschnitten, damit ich den Teich soweit wie möglich säubern konnte.
Danach hab ich ca. 2/3 des Teichs mit einer blauen schwimmenden Noppenfolie abgedeckt, um die fallenden Nachttemperaturen etwas zu bremsen. Von naturag... das Laubnetz drüber gezogen und fertig.
Jetzt liegt ein Zettel im Briefkasten, dass am Montag für ca. 5 Stunden der Strom abgeschaltet wird. Deswegen bin ich heut zu O.. < der Baumarkt für Spielzeug und hab mir einen Stromgenerator (2 Takt – Mischbenzin) gekauft. Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass er zeitweise ganzschön schwankt. Darf ich meine Söll Filterpumpe 8500 trotzdem dort zur Überbrückung anschließen? 
Liebe Grüße aus Bernau bei Karow


----------



## tosa (6. Okt. 2017)

hättest du aber nicht machen müssen.... 5h geht es auch ohne Strom; oder den Versorger anrufen und den Fall schildern das ein "hochwertiger Koibesatz" im Teich ist und sie gem. EnWG die Stromsicherheit zu gewährleisten haben. Mir haben sie damals einen Generator vor der Stromabschaltung geliefert und nach Reparatur wieder abgeholt. Hat keinen Cent gekostet.....


----------



## Lumita (6. Okt. 2017)

Hochwertiger Koibesatz! Ein kleiner Tosai ... Ein Schwarzer Amur. Dieser ist aber richtig groß bei 79cm und 11kg.

und dann noch meine 4 Spiegelkarpfen bei einer max. Länge von ca. 50cm. Die sind aber nur geschätzt.

Na jetzt hab ich den Generator schon. Kann man ja eventuell immer wieder brauchen.


----------



## teichinteressent (6. Okt. 2017)

Warum immer neue Beiträge? 'Bearbeite' bitte deine Eigenen!
Bitte einen Mod, daß zu ändern. 3 Beiträge in 3 Minuten. 

Warum hast du eigentlich einen Generator für mehrere Hundert Euro gekauft? :grübel

Schwanken tun die, glaube ich, bloß im Leerlauf. Unterlast drehen die etwas höher.
Obwohl 50 Watt von möglichen 2000 Watt keine Last darstellen.


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Okt. 2017)

Lumita schrieb:


> Bernau bei Karow


----------



## Lumita (6. Okt. 2017)

Der Generator hat 79 Euro gekostet. Damit ich den Stromausfall überbrücken kann.


----------



## Lumita (6. Okt. 2017)

Ach du kommst ja auch aus Bernau


Andre 69 schrieb:


>


----------



## lollo (6. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
für 79 € einen Ersatzstromerzeuger, wo gibt es denn so was, da hole ich mir sofort auch einen.


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Okt. 2017)

Lumita schrieb:


> Ach du kommst ja auch aus Bernau




WIR SIND HUISITENHOCHBURG !


.......Mehrkantnick-mischschreiben,sonstkommtdertroll !

Warum kann ick jetzt in der Vorschau das richtig sehen ? Hier Nische ?


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

der sieht eh alles 
Und so ein Notstromer ist immer eine Sicherheit, gerade wenn es mal wieder Sturm gibt, werden auch mal schnell ein paar Hochspannungsleitungen gekappt. Wie letzte Nacht in der Uckermark. Dann hat man keine Zeit mehr einen zu besorgen und wie lange so eine Rep dauert weis man auch nicht vorher.
Nu müsst ihr den aber auch immer mal wieder auf Funktion testen, wäre ja blöd wenn er beim nächsten Ernstfall auch nicht will.
Im übrigen lassen sich damit auch gleich noch Kühlschränke und Tiefkühler am Leben erhalten  2000 Watt wollen ja genutzt werden.


----------



## teichinteressent (6. Okt. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nu müsst ihr den aber auch immer mal wieder auf Funktion testen, wäre ja blöd wenn er beim nächsten Ernstfall auch nicht will.


Benzin hält nicht ewig!


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Benzin hält nicht ewig!


na da stehen ja zum Glück an jeder Straße genug Zapfsäulen rum zur Selbstbedienung


----------



## Lumita (6. Okt. 2017)

Das ist richtig @teichinteressent. Dies soll auch nur zur Überbrückung für 5 Stunden sein, damit der Filter inkl. Pumpe nicht stehen.


----------



## teichinteressent (6. Okt. 2017)

Wenn du kein Strom hast, soll dort (Tankstelle) welcher zu holen sein?

Du startest das Ding jeden Monat und läßt 5 Minuten laufen. Der Tank ist nicht leer aber nach einigen Monaten, wenn du es wirklich brauchst, springt es nicht mehr an. Sprit zu alt. Watt nu?
Ich kenne das von meiner Kettensäge.

Also muß man sich gleichzeitig angewöhnen, vielleicht alle 6 Monate den Sprit auszutauschen.

PS: Hängt die Abschaltung vielleicht mit meiner Baustelle zusammen?


----------



## Lumita (6. Okt. 2017)

Ich weiß nicht wie ihr auf 2000 Watt kommt. Das Ding was ich gekauft habe kostete 79 Euro und hat lediglich 750 Watt Dauerleistung bei einen angeblichen Benzinverbrauch von 0,45l pro Stunde. Der Tank hat 4,2 l Volumen. Somit sollte das Ding ca. 10 Stunden laufen. Das sollte reichen oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

Auch 750 Watt Reichen noch für den Kühlschrank und die Truhe. 


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Strom hast, soll dort (Tankstelle) welcher zu holen sein?


Welche Tankstelle hat schon an der ganzen Straße lang viele Zapfsäulen


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2017)

ohne Strom auch kein Sprit  ==> http://www.tab-beim-bundestag.de/de/pdf/publikationen/berichte/TAB-Arbeitsbericht-ab141.pdf , es sei die Tanke hat einen Generator mit frischen Sprit und die Kasse funktioniert


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

Menno Micha, 264 Seiten wer soll denn das lesen


----------



## Lion (7. Okt. 2017)

Lumita schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ihr auf 2000 Watt kommt. Das Ding was ich gekauft habe kostete 79 Euro und hat lediglich 750 Watt Dauerleistung bei einen angeblichen Benzinverbrauch von 0,45l pro Stunde. Der Tank hat 4,2 l Volumen. Somit sollte das Ding ca. 10 Stunden laufen. Das sollte reichen oder seh ich das falsch?



hallo,
ein Stromgenerator ist im Prinzip eine sehr schöne Sache jedoch hätte ich Bedenken, wenn es nicht
stabilisiert ist. Viele schöne Elektroteile wurden durch die Stromschwankungen zerstört, dann kostet
der Generator nur 79,00 Euro aber die Teile welche dadurch kaputt gehen, sind dann meistens teurer.

Evtl. kannst Du einen aut.Stromregler dahinter hängen ansonsten bringe das Teil zurück solange noch
die Umtauschmöglichkeit besteht und kaufe ein Agregat welches stabilisiert ist.
(oder keins)

VG. Leon


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Okt. 2017)

Hi Leon
Was muss bei einem stabilisiertem Agregat draufstehen oder an was erkenne ich das ?


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2017)

Am Preis ... 

LG
Helmut


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Okt. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Am Preis ...
> 
> LG
> Helmut



 Scherzkeks

Für 79€ würd ich mir eh keins kaufen da ich mit Billigheimern schon so manche Erfahrung gemacht habe.

Hätte mir aber meine Frage auch sparen können wenn ich gleich nachgeschaut hätte.
Automatische Spannungsregelung müssen die teile haben.


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2017)

Du wirst kaum ein geregeltes um € 79.- bekommen.

Ich hatte eines genau wegen des Sicherheitsgedanken. Habe es heuer nach 9 Jahren Nichtbenutzung an die Gemeine/Kommune geschenkt abgegeben, obwohl manch ärgerlicher Stromausfall dabei war. Bis ich das ins Laufen gebracht habe, diverse Kabel-Verlängerungen verlegt habe, war der 20minütige Stromausfall wieder behoben.

Die 5 Stunden sind bestimmt ärgerlich.

Ich denke das die Fische das ohne Schaden überstanden hätten. Das Volumen deines Teiches speichert eine nicht geringe Menge O². Falls es doch nicht reichen sollte, was man an nach Luft schnappenden Fischen erkennt, Gartenschlauch in den Teich und einen WW machen zur Freude der Fische und günstiger als ein NSA ist es auch.

LG
Helmut


----------



## mitch (7. Okt. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Falls es doch nicht reichen sollte, was man an nach Luft schnappenden Fischen erkennt, Gartenschlauch in den Teich und einen WW machen zur Freude der Fische und günstiger als ein NSA ist es auch.


 wenn der Wasserversorger auch von dem Ausfall betroffen ist, dann laufen seine Pumpen auch nicht und es kommt nix aus dem Gartenschlauch.
am besten mal vorher beim Wasserversorger nachfragen.


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2017)

Ohoh ... Dachte das es per Schwerkraft abläuft. Zumindest bei uns zu Hause im Ort. Die Quelle + Wasserspeicher liegt auch dementsprechend höher als der Ort. Eventuell müssen höher gelegene Häuser per Pumpe bedient werden. Die haben dann das Problem.


----------



## Lion (8. Okt. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hi Leon
> Was muss bei einem stabilisiertem Agregat draufstehen oder an was erkenne ich das ?



hallo Armin,
im Prinzip müsste ein Fachverkäufer diese Informationen wissen und somit dem Käufer beraten.
Benötige ich ein Aggregat um eine Notbeleuchtung zu garantieren oder benötige ich ein Aggregat um .............
Man könnte auch auf die Herstellerseite Informationen einholen oder per mail anfragen.

Wenn ich jetzt als Käufer in einem Bauhaus, angelogt durch den günstigen Preis (was ja sehr gut sein kann)
so ein Aggregat aus dem Regal nehme, dann muß man sich im Vorfeld sehr gut informieren und
genau wissen, ob dieses Teil für meine Zwecke geeignet ist.

Ich wollte auch nur darauf Aufmerksam machen, sodass man sich nicht mit einem nicht stabilisiertem
Stromaggregat teuere elektroteile zerstört.

Evtl. würde für die Zwecke, für welche Lumita das ganze benötigt, eine Batterie mit Umwandler reichen
und das ganze wäre auch Bedienerfreundlicher.

oder ich denke, dass ein Stromausfall, wenn vorher alle Wasserwerte stimmen, kein Problem
für den Teich ist. Im Winter, bei den Teichliebhaber welche Ihre Filterung abschalten, überleben
die Fische auch bestens, und das über mehrere Monate. (hier natürlich bei einem Stromausfall
nicht füttern)

 Léon


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Hi Leon
Hatte bei mir nur angedacht wenn mal der Strom ausfallen sollte das ich mein Hauswasserwerk noch betreiben kann um Frischwasser einlaufen zu lassen.
Sicher bei längerem Ausfall könnte ich da noch was anderes drann hängen deshalb die Frage.
Sollte ich mir irgendwann so ein Teil anschaffen werde ich dann darauf achten das dies ein Automatische Spannungsregelung hat
Danke


----------



## mitch (23. Okt. 2017)

... und wie war es ohne Strom, ist alles gut gegangen


----------



## Lumita (23. Okt. 2017)

Alles gut! Hab ja das Notstromaggregat gestartet. Somit war ich ja nicht ohne Steom


----------

